
How to tell an engineering candidate they didn't get the job - brikelly
https://morethancoding.com/2019/06/05/how-to-tell-an-engineering-candidate-that-they-didnt-get-the-job/
======
esotericn
This sort of article makes me think of the "are software engineering salaries
bimodal" article from a while back (danluu: [https://danluu.com/bimodal-
compensation/);](https://danluu.com/bimodal-compensation/\);) primarily
because it feels like advice for a different world.

I don't care if I don't get the job. Applying for jobs is like dating. If they
don't want you, you didn't want it anyway. There will be other jobs.

Unless you set your entire life on working at Google or whatever and then
fail. Then, sure, go and roll into a ball in the corner and cry.

That's a completely self-imposed situation, though. Setting appropriate
expectations is key to happiness in life.

------
cr0sh
An interesting article that I think fits in well with the current discussion
on hiring, interviewing, etc for SWE and other similar positions.

All too often in the past I've been rejected, and wrote an email or other
letter to the company and hiring manager thanking them for their time and
consideration, and asking them for feedback on what led them to my rejection,
and how I could do better.

Not one has ever answered those questions, so I am left feeling frustrated on
how I can improve myself for future interviews and job opportunities. The best
I can do is reflect on the interview, think about what my own strengths and
weaknesses were during it, and try to recall anything else that I might have
said or done that reflected poorly on my candidacy. Then work to fix those for
my next interview.

Eventually with perseverance, I've always managed to land a new position, but
it would have been much easier with feedback. I couldn't even imagine getting
offers for introduction to other openings, or even mentoring. If only such
opportunities were made to candidates, what a difference could be made!

~~~
aeternus
Look at it from the company's viewpoint. Giving you any feedback other than
'not a fit' is risky with basically zero gain for the company.

Many people don't take feedback well, some will attempt to argue or enumerate
via a review site the details on why they believe the company made the wrong
decision.

Any feedback has some risk of being construed as discrimination. The
accusation alone can have huge negative impact on a company's reputation.
Better just not to risk it.

Sometimes feedback can leak company info, IE we're looking for a candidate
with more experience in X because .. left or we're starting work on Y product.
This is also a risk esp. in the not unlikely event that the candidate ends up
working for a competitor.

------
jeffrallen
I'm a hiring manager, and I don't see any possible good that can come from
getting into this discussion. Give them the decision, wish them luck, and hang
up the phone. If they want/need feedback, they should get it from friends,
family or job search counselors (if they are long term unemployed), not from
the company that just rejected them. That's just cruel.

~~~
jpeg_hero
Yeah, I found this to be a weird article. What kind of world does this guy
live in? Maybe help out someone you see as very high potential but is coming
across in some odd way, but the majority of people I see rejected for these
jobs the answers is “we don’t think you are good enough.”

